# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ترجمة الإمام نعيم بن حماد

## زياني

بسم الله وبعد : 
فهذا مبحث في ترجمة إمام أهل السنة نعيم بن حماد رحمه الله تعالى : 
المطلب الأول : تسميته وأبرز من روى عنه : 
هو الحافظ الإمامُ الثقة المقدام: نعيم بن حماد بن معاوية بن الحارث بن همام بن سلمة بن مالك أبو عبد الله الخزاعي المروزي الأعور المعروف بالفارض، كان من الجبال الصابرين، في فتنة خلق القرآن الكريم، وحُكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد مع الأصفاد ، حتى مات فيه محتسبا صابرا، مؤمنا تقيا طاهرا ، بعد سبع سنوات قضاها في عزلته ، ثم نادى في أصحابه، أن يدفنوه في قيوده، حتى يلتقي بها بربّه ، وقال وقلبه متعلق ببارئه : » إني مُخاصم معهم أمام ربّي « ، فكانت تلك الكلمات المؤثرات، من آخر كلماته في هذه الحياة .   
ثمّ لم يكتف أعداء الله من الجهمية الغالية، بهذه العقوبة القاسية ، بل أرادوا معاقبة جسده الميت الطاهر، فرفضوا طلب أهله لرؤيته، ومنعوهم من دفنه، بل رموه في حفرة حتى لا يتعرفوا على مكانه، ثم من حقدهم عليه لم يُغسلوه، ورفضوا أن يُكفّنوه ، أو أن يُقبروه، بل رموه في حفرة ثم انصرفوا فرحين، ظانين عدم علم رب العالمين، لكن الله شهيد على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين ، 
وهو تعالى أيضا الشهيد على تلكم الحملة – الإعلامية – التي قام بها هؤلاء الأعداء في تشويه إمامة هذا الرجل، فاختلقوا عليه من الأكاذيب، ورموه بالوضع والتكذيب ، فوقع في فخ هؤلاء المبتدعة الضالين، بعض العلماء الربانيين، فتكلموا عليه بلا قادح مُسْتَبين ، ومنهم من بسبب بعض الأوهام التي لا يُنزَّه عنها أحد من الأئمة الربانيين : 
وأما سائر أئمة أهل السنة فقد أحبوه، وبالإمامة وسموه، وبالثقة والصدق وصفوه، ومما وصفه به الجهمية نزهوه ، وها أنا العبد الضعيف أجمع أقوالهم ، وأُدون كلامهم، فأقول ، وبالله أصول وأجول : 
قال عنه الإمام ابن القيم في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية على غزو الجهمية :" قول نعيم بن حماد الخزاعي رحمه الله تعالى أحد شيوخ النبل، شيخ البخاري رحمهما الله تعالى"، 
وقد روى عنه الأئمة كالبخاري والإمام أبي حاتم وأبي زرعة والإمام أبي عبيد والدارميون ... 
وقد أطال الإمام المعلمي في التنكيل من ترجمته الدفاعَ عنه (2/730 - 736) وقال :" وأما كلام أئمة الجرح والتعديل فيه بين موثق له مطلقا، ومثن عليه ملين ، لما ينفرد به مما هو مظنة الخطأ ، بحجة أنه كان لكثرة ما سمع من الحديث ربما يشبه عليه فيخطئ، وقد روى عنه البخاري في صحيحه، وروى له بقية الستة بواسطة إلا النسائي، لا رغبة في علو السند كما يزعم الأستاذ فقد أدركوا كثيراً من أقرائه وممن هو أكبر منه، ولكن علماً بصدقة وأمانته ، وأن ما نسب إلى الوهم فيه فليس بكثير في كثرة ما روى ". 
المطلب الثاني : ذكر من عدله : 
أوّلا : من أثنى عليه : 
قال عنه تلميذه البخاري في خلق الأفعال (61) بعد حديث : لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين .."، وذكر منهم :"... وأبو مسهر في الشاميين ، ونعيم بن حماد مع المصريين ، وأحمد بن حنبل مع أهل البصرة ..."،
و كذلك ذكره اللائكائي في :" باب سياق ذكر من رسم بالإمامة في السنة "،
ثانيا: ذكر من وثقه ضمنيا أو صراحة : 
فالتوثيق الضمني بأن يروي المحدث عن الراوي حديثا من طريقه ثم يصحح له الإمام هذا الطريق بالذات، أو يحتج به في كتابه أو مروياته ، ومنهم من يصرّح بأنه لا يروي إلا عن الثقات كما فعل ابن خزيمة وغيره  :  
1/2. فقد صحح له الحاكم على شرط البخاري كثيرا وعدّله ، وقال عن حديث له مرة (1/162) :" هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين. قاعدة من قواعد أصحاب الروايات، ولم يخرجاه، فأما البخاري فقد روى في الجامع الصحيح، عن نعيم بن حماد وهو أحد أئمة الإسلام "، ووافقه الذهبي، وقال أيضا بعد أن صحح له :" واحتج البخاري بنعيم بن حماد "، وأما الذهبي فأحيانا يوافقه وأحيانا يقول : نعيم له مناكير"،
وأما البخاري فقد مر ثناؤه على نعيم مع تخريجه له في الصحيح، وإن لم يُكثر عنه، لأنه لم يشترط الإكثار عن شيوخه . 
3. وكذلك صحح له الإمام ابن خزيمة موثقا له فقد خرج له في صحيحه الذي ذكر أنه من رواية الثقة عن الثقة .  
4. وكذلك احتج به أبو عوانة في صحيحه . 
5. وكذلك احتج به الطحاوي كثيرا وصحح له ، بل وقدم روايته على غيره من الثقات، فقال في مشكله (14/17) وكان الصحيح في هذا الحديث ما قد حدثنا يوسف بن يزيد حدثنا نعيم بن حماد أخبرنا صفوان بن عيسى البصري وابن المنكدر عن معمر عن الزهري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر، وعمر مثله. ولم يذكر أنسا ", وقدم هذه الرواية على غيرها .  
6. وكذلك احتج به أبو نصر الأصبهاني في جزئه وصحّح له، وأثنى عليه ووثقه ، فبعد أن خرج حديثا من طريق نعيم بن حماد ثنا إبراهيم بن سعد عن الزهري قال: " وهذا أيضا متفق على صحته من حديث الزهري،"، ثم قال: " ومن حديث إمام أهل السنة أبي عبد الله نعيم بن حماد بن معاوية بن الحارث بن همام الخزاعي الأعور، عن قاضي أهل المدينة إبراهيم بن سعد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن الزهري".
 ثم خرج حديثا من طريق نعيم بن حماد ثنا ابن المبارك ثنا بقية بن الوليد ثم قال : "وهو من رواية الأكابر عن الأصاغر عن نعيم بن حماد المروزي، وهو من جلة المحدثين وأهل السنة المشهورين، لا أذكر أني سمعته إلا من هذا الطريق الذي سقته", 
7. وكذلك احتج به الإمام أبو نصر الغازي وصحح أحاديثه كما سيأتي ثم قال: " ومن جلالة نعيم بن حماد وصلابته في السنة:...ثم ذكر أحاديثه وصححها، ثم خرج عن أحمد بن ثابت أبو يحيى قال: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين يقولان: نعيم بن حماد معروف بالطلب، ثم خرج عن يوسف بن عبد الله الخوارزمي قال: سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن نعيم بن حماد، فقال: لقد كان من الثقات ".
ثالثا: ذكر كلام تلامذته وهم أعرف الناس به : 
8. قول الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: قال يوسف بن عبد الله الخوارزمي: سألت أحمد عنه؟ فقال: لقد كان من الثقات "، وفي المغني عن أحمد: ثقة ".
وقال أحمد بن ثابت سمعت أحمد ويحيى بن معين يقولان:" نعيم معروف بالطلب، ثم ذمه ابن معين بأنه يروي عن غير الثقات ".
9. أقوال الإمام يحيى بن معين : 
. مرت رواية أحمد بن ثابت عنه ، وقال ابراهيم بن الجنيد عن ابن معين ثقة. 
 .وقال حسين بن حبان عن ابن معين: نعيم بن حماد صدوق ثقة رجل صدق أنا أعرف الناس به كان رفيقي بالبصرة ... قال ابن معين: ثم قدم عليه ابن أخيه بأصول كتبه إلا أنه كان يتوهم الشيء فيخطئ فيه، وأما هو فكان من أهل الصدق"،
- وقال محمد بن علي المروزي سألت يحيى بن معين عنه – حديث تفترق أمتي- فقال: ليس له أصل، قلت، فنعيم؟ قال: ثقة، قلت: كيف يحدث ثقة بباطل ؟ قال: شُبّه له ". 
- وقال ابراهيم بن الجنيد عن ابن معين :" ثقة" 
هكذا اتفقت سائر الروايات عن ابن معين، وكلها على توثيق نعيم، وخالف كل هؤلاء رواية خرجها الخطيب عن صالح بن محمد الأسدي ، وهذا النقل عنه شاذ والله أعلم ، لا يخلو من تعصب مذهبي على نعيم لأنه كان شديدا في السنة رادا على المبتدعة :
قال صالح الأسدي: وكان نعيم يحدث من حفظه وعنده مناكير كثيرة لا يتابع عليها، قال:" وسمعت يحيى بن معين سئل عنه؟ فقال: ليس في الحديث بشئ ولكنه صاحب سنة ". 
10. قول الإمام أبي حاتم: قال: محله الصدق ". 
وهؤلاء هم تلامذته وهم أعرف الناس به، ومن هذه الطبقة أيضا : 
11. قول العجلي : قال عنه في الثقات:" مروزي ثقة "، 
12 جعله إبراهيم بن محمد بن سلام من رؤساء وسادة وكبار أهل الحديث فقال ابن سلام: كان الرتوت من أصحاب الحديث مثل ... والحميدي ونعيم بن حماد والعدني والخلال ومحمد الخياط وإبراهيم بن المنذر وأبي كريب ... وأمثالهم يقضون لمحمد بن إسماعيل على أنفسهم في النظر والمعرفة"، قال ابن حجر في مقدمة الفتح :" الرتوت بالراء المهملة والتاء المثناة من فوق وبعد الواو مثناة أخرى هم الرؤساء ". 
14/13 : وثقه ابن حبان وقال عنه : ربما أخطأ ووهم"، وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم : ربما يخالف في بعض حديثه "، وهذا كلام قيل أيضا في طائفة من الثقات كهمام وغيره، وتأمل قولهما جيدا :" ربما وهم، ربما يخالف ونحو ذلك ..، فإنها عبارة تدل دلالة صريحة على ندرة ذلك ممن قيلت فيه في مقابل كثرة مروياتهم المقبولة، 
فتعين أن هذه اللفظة مع التوثيق وهي أرفع من درجة الصدوق الحسن الحديث ، بخلاف ما لو قال: كثير الوهم فإنها تليين ، فتأمل ذلك .
15 : قال الإمام ابن عدي في الكامل : "وكان ممن يتصلب في السنة ومات في محنة القرآن في الحبس، وعامة ما أنكر عليه هو هذا الذي ذكرته، وأرجوا أن يكون باقي حديثه مستقيما ". 
رابعا : ذكر من وثقه من الطبقات المتأخرة : وهم المتأخرون الذين يعتمدون في الحكم على الرجل على كلام طبقة المتقدمين الذين ذكرنا بعضا منهم : 
16. احتج به ابن حزم في المحلى وغيره، بل قد صحح له وقال عن حديث له في الإحكام : من طريق نعيم بن حماد نا عبد الله بن المبارك ثنا عيسى عن جرير عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير عن أبيه عن عوف تفترق أمتي.. قال ابن حزم :" حريز بن عثمان ثقة .. ونعيم بن حماد قد روى عنه البخاري في الصحيح " ، وقال في الأحكام (5/674) في معرض وصفه للأئمة والعدول :" .. والائمة المتقدمين من أهل الثبات على السنن الأول ... عبد الله بن المبارك الخراساني، ونعيم بن حماد، وأبو ثور ...".  
17. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى (6/143) :" نعيم ثقة إمام "، 
18. قال الإمام ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين عن حديثه في افتراق الأمة الذي سيأتي (1/250): " وهؤلاء كلهم أئمة ثقات حفاظ ... ونعيم بن حماد إمام جليل وكان سيفا على الجهمية روى عنه البخاري في صحيحه"، وقال أيضا :" أحد شيوخ النبل، شيخ البخاري رحمهما الله تعالى "
19. قال ابن الهمام كما سيأتي :" ولا شك أن نعيما ثقة ، وابن المبارك من أثبت الناس ".
20. وأما ابن حجر فإنه يوثقه أحيانا ويوهمه أخرى، وسيأتي الجمع بين أقواله وأنه يقبل حديثه في ما عدا تلكم الأحاديث التي تقل عن عشرين، قيل عنه أنه وهم فيها كما سيأتي في آخر مطلب . 
21. قال الصالحي في سبيل الهدى (10/165) عن حديث هو فيه في الفتن الأربعة :" سند جيد رجاله ثقات".
22. ذكره السيوطي في طبقات الحفاظ، وقال عن حديثه في :" الفتن الأربعة " : رجاله ثقات ".
23. عقد المعلمي فصلا مطولا في الدفاع عن نعيم ورواية الأئمة عنه بسبب ما قال:" ولكن علماً – منهم - بصدقة وأمانته ، وأن ما نسب إلى الوهم فيه ليس بكثير في كثرة ما روى ". 
وقال عنه :" نعيم من أخيار الأمة وأعلام الأئمة وشهداء السنة ما كفى الجهمية الحنفية أن اضطهدوه في حياته إذ حاولوا إكراهه على أن يعترف بخلق القرآن فأبى فخلدوه في السجن مثقلاً بالحديد حتى مات، فجر بحديده فألقي في حفرة ولم يكفن ولم يصل عليه - صلت عليه الملائكة - حتى تتبعوه بعد موته بالتضليل والتكذيب على أنه لم يجرؤ منهم على تكذيبه أحد قبل الأستاذ، إلا أن أحدهم وهو الدولابي ركب لذلك مطية الكذب... ». 
24. قال أحمد شاكر في تخريجه على الطبري (8/416) :" نعيم بن حماد بن معاوية: ثقة من شيوخ البخاري ، تكلم فيه بعضهم بما لا يقدح ".  
25. قال الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان (4/210) عن حديثه :" وهؤلاء كلهم أئمة ثقات حفاظ .."......

----------


## زياني

المطلب الثاني : ذكر من اختلفت أقواله فيه ، والترجيح بينها : 
1. قال الهيثمي مرة :" نعيم ثقة"، وقال (5/20) عن حديث للطبراني عن نعيم :" ورجال الطبراني ثقات"، وكذلك (8/358)، وأحيانا يقول :" رجاله رجال الصحيح "، وانظر أيضا (4/468) ، بينما قال مرة واحدة :" وثقه جماعة وفيه ضعف"، والجمع بين ذلك أن يُحمل قوله الأخير على التضعيف اليسير الذي لا ينزله عن حد الاحتجاج به ودرجة الصدوق ، لأنه قال : فيه ضعف "، ولم يقل: ضعيف"، 
2. الذهبي: أحيانا يوافق الحاكم على تصحيح أحاديث لنعيم يتفرد بها، وأحيانا يقول هذا من مناكيره ، وقال في السير :" وفي قوة روايته نزاع "، ومال إلى عدم الاحتجاج به، وبالغ في إنكار بعض مروياته التي تتحدّث عن باب الصفات – وقد قبلها غيره من السلف -، بينما ذكره في كتابه :" من تكلم فيه وهو موثق"، لكن قال عنه في الكاشف :" مختلف فيه "، ولم يجزم بشيء، وجزم في كتاب العبر بأن له مناكير لكنها محتملة ومغمورة مقارنة بكثرة مروياته المقبولة فقال عنه في العبر: الحافظ أحد علماء الأثر ... وله غلطات ومناكير مغمورة في كثرة ما روى "، وهذا أمر يحدث لكثير من الثقات المكثرين كما قال المعلمي .
3. الحافظ ابن حجر: فقد مر أن الصحيح عنه أنه يميل إلى الاحتجاج به فيما سوى تلك الأحاديث التي انتقدها عليه ابن عدي وغيره ، فإنه يُوَهّمه فيها جدا، ولذلك قال في التقريب :" صدوق يخطئ كثيرا فقيه عارف بالفرائض من العاشرة ..ثم قال: وقد تتبع ابن عدي ما أخطأ فيه وقال باقي حديثه مستقيم "، وهذه الزيادة – التي يبترها بعضهم - تبين مراد ابن حجر وأنه يختار قول ابن عدي في قبول بقية أحاديثه الأخرى والكثيرة ، وترك تلك الأحاديث اليسيرة المعروفة التي وهم فيها كما سيأتي ذكرها . 
وقد درج كثير من المتأخرين على تقليد الجزء الأول من قول ابن حجر ، وأغفلوا الجزء الأخير الذي يبين مراده، بل وأغفلوا أيضا كل النقول التي توثقه فيما عدا تلك الأحاديث التي وهموه فيها كما سيأتي . 
ومما يؤكد ذلك ما قاله ابن حجر في التهذيب: " وأما نعيم فقد ثبتت عدالته وصدقه، ولكن في حديثه أوهام معروفة "، وهذا يعني أن يُتجنب ما وهم فيه فقط من تلك الأحاديث المعروفة، وقبول الباقي، وهو الصواب كما رجّح ذلك ابن حجر نفسه :
فقال في مقدمة الفتح من ترجمة نعيم :" مشهور من الحفاظ الكبار، لقيه البخاري ولكنه لم يخرج عنه في الصحيح سوى موضع أو موضعين وعلق له أشياء أخر وروى له مسلم في المقدمة موضعا واحدا .."، ثم ذكر كلام من تكلم فيه ثم نقل قول ابن عدي وصوّبه فقال :" تعقب ذلك ابن عدي بأن الدولابي كان متعصبا عليه لأنه كان وعطاء على أهل الرأي، وهذا هو الصواب والله أعلم ".
 ولذلك قال ابن حجر في الأمالي متعقبا قول من ضعفه :" نعيم من شيوخ البخاري ولم يطعن فيه أحد بحجة وقد أثنى عليه أحمد وابن معين "، 
ووثقه ابن حجر في الفتح (1/233) فقال :"  ويؤيده ما رواه نعيم بن حماد من طريق المطلب بن حنطب مرفوعا: الوضوء مرة ومرتين وثلاثا، فإن نقص من واحدة أو زاد على ثلاث فقد أخطأ"، وهو مرسل رجاله ثقات ".
ومما يؤكد ذلك كذلك، أن ابنَ حجرٍ يحتج بحديث نعيم ويوثقه - فيما عدا تلك الأحاديث التي أنكرها عليه بعض النقاد كابن عدي - ، أنه يصحح له بقية أحاديثه الأخرى : 
فقال في الفتح (2/402) :" وأما أنس فرويناه في نسخة نعيم بن حماد بإسناد صحيح عنه أنه كان إذا أخذ الإمام في الخطبة يوم الجمعة يستقبله بوجهه حتى يفرغ من الخطبة ". 
وقال في الفتح (6/535) في شرح قول عبد الله بن عمرو :" يكون ملك من قحطان"، قال ابن حجر: بيّن نعيم بن حماد في كتاب الفتن من وجه قوي عن عمرو بن عقبة بن أوس عن عبد الله بن عمرو أنه ذكر الخلفاء ثم قال : " ورجل من قحطان "، قال: وأخرجه بإسناد جيد أيضا من حديث ابن عباس قال فيه : "ورجل من قحطان كلهم صالح "، 
وقد كان من العجب جدا نقل كلام واحد لهذا الحافظ ، ثم بتر الجزء الذي يدل على اختياره ، ثم إغفال سائر النقول التي تدل على توثيقه له والله المستعان .
فإذ قد ثبتت عدالة الرجل بيقين ، وخاصة من كبار أئمة الجرح والتعديل من تلامذته كالإمام أحمد وابن معين وأبي حاتم والبخاري ، وعليه فلا يقبل فيه الجرح إلا بيقين مفسر، وفعل مخل بالصدق والعدالة أو مؤثر في الضبط ، فهل هذا موجود فعلا في هذا الإمام أم لا ؟ لنتأمل أقوال الجارحين :   
المطلب الثالث : ذكر من جرحه وأسباب جرجه ومناقشتها :

----------


## زياني

المطلب الثالث : ذكر من جرحه وأسباب جرجه ومناقشتها : 
أوّلا: ذكر تلامذته : لا أعلم أحدا من تلامذته جرحه والله أعلم، بل كلهم على توثيقه وهذا أكبر دليل ومرجح لجانب عدالته . 
ثانيا : ذكر الطبقة الأولى من المتقدمين : وهم الذين يتكلمون عن الرواة بما بدا لهم من اجتهاد شخصي ، وقد تقدم أنه وثقه نحو الكثير من أهل هذه الطبقة ، وخاصة طبقة تلامذته الذين هم أعلم الناس به كما بينا ، وأما من لينه فمن طبقات دون هذه :   
1. قال الإمام النسائي وهو منم المتشددين: ضعيف ، وقال أبو علي النيسابوري سمعت النسائي يذكر فضل نعيم بن حماد وتقدمه في العلم والمعرفة والسنن ثم قيل له في قبول حديثه فقال: قد كثر تفرده عن الائمة المعروفين بأحاديث كثيرة فصار في حد من لا يحتج به "، 
فقد لينه النسائي ثم فسر ذلك بكثرة تفرده عن الأئمة ، فهل هذا التفرد حقا مما يطعن في  عدالة الرجل ؟ وهل مجرد التفرد طعن في الرجل ؟ أم أن المخالفة للثقات هي الطعن فيه ؟ فإن هذا هو الذي ذكره الأئمة كمسلم في المقدمة وغيره ؟ 
ثم ما هي هذه الأحاديث التي تفرد بها ؟ وهل حقا تفرد بها ؟ أم أنه قد توبع عليها ؟ كل هذا وغيره ما سنعرفه في المطلب الأخير في ذكر الأحاديث التي أنكروها على نعيم .    
وأما المعلمي فقد قال :" وهبْ أن النسائي شدد، فكلام الأكثر أرجح ولا سيما ابن معين، لكمال معرفته ولكونه رافق نعيماً وجالسه ". 
2. قال الدارقطني :" إمام في السنة كثير الوهم "، 
3. وقال مسلمة بن قاسم :" كان صدوقا وهو كثير الخطأ "، ثم فسر ذلك فقال :" وله أحاديث منكرة في الملاحم انفرد بها، وله مذهب سوء في القرآن، كان يجعل القرآن قرآنين، فالذي في اللوح المحفوظ كلام الله تعالى، والذي بأيدي الناس مخلوق ". 
وهذا طعن مخالف لما أجمع عليه الأئمة وحتى من المُجرِّحين له ، فكلهم قد اتفقوا على سلامة معتقد الرجل وكونه من كبار أهل السنة الصابرين في المحنة والذين ماتوا في السجن نصرة للسنة، ومن المعلوم أن الأوراق والحبر مخلوقان وهذا هو مقصد نعيم بن حماد .  
4. قال ابن حماد الدولابي: وقال غيره: كان يضع الحديث في تقوية السنة وحكايات في ثلب أبي حنيفة كلها كذب "، وهذا نقل عن مجهول، ولو كان هذا المُتّهِم لنعيم ثقةَ لبيّنه الدولابي ، فلما لم يبنه دل على أنه إما عن رجل جهمي أو مبتدع ، لأنه كان شديد الرد عليهم ، فتكالبوا عليه ورموه بالوضع وغير ذلك ، ولذلك قال ابن عدي :" «ابن حماد متهم فيما قاله في نعيم بن حماد لصلابته في أهل الرأي» .  
5. قال أبو الفتح الأزدي :" قالوا: كان يضع الحديث في تقوية السنة وحكايات مزورة في ثلب أبي حنيفة كلها كذب "، وهذا أيضا نقل عن مجهولين، وما أراه إلا عن بعض الزنادقة أو أهل البدع أو بعض أتباع أبي حنيفةة لما بيّنا، وأما الأئمة والثقات فقد مر كلامهم في توثيقه ، والأزدي نفسه ضعيف ، وقد قال الإمام المعلمي في التنكيل (2/732):" فإن كان – الدولابي - سمعها ممن لا يعتد به فلم يكن له أن يحكيها على هذا الوجه، بل كان عليه أن يعرض عنها لعدم الاعتداد بقائلها، أو على الأقل أن يصرح باسمه، وإن كان يسمعها من أحد وإنما اختلق ذلك فأمره أسوأ، وإن كان كنى بقوله: «غيره» عن نفسه كأنه أراد «وقلت أنا» فالأمر في هذا أخف، وقد عرف تعصب الدولابي على نعيم، فلا يقبل قوله فيه بلا حجة مع شذوذه عن أئمة الحديث الذين لا يكاد هو يذكر معهم "،
ثم قال :" وأما أبو الفتح محمد بن الحسين الأزدي فهو نفسه على يدي عدل! وترجمته في تاريخ بغداد والميزان واللسان تبين ذلك، مع أنه إنما نقل كلام الدولابي وإن لم يصرح باسمه، والدليل على ذلك توافق العبارتين ..."  
6/7 قال صالح الأسدي وهو من المتشددين:" عنده مناكير كثيرة لا يتابع عليها "، وقيل : حدث بمناكير"، وهذه الأحاديث المناكير سيأتي ذكرها ومناقشتها، وهي قليلة جدا إذا ما قورنت بعدد مروياته التي أصاب فيها .
وتوقف فيه بعضهم ولم يتضح له أمره فيه كما قال أبو عروبة : مظلم الأمر" . 
المطلب الرابع : مراجعة وتلخيص أسباب جرحه ومناقشتها وتبيين الراجح :

----------


## زياني

المطلب الرابع : مراجعة وتلخيص أسباب جرحه ومناقشتها وتبيين الراجح : 
أولا : كثرة طعنه في أهل البدع والجهمية وتحذيره منهم : وهذا ما جعلهم يطلقون عليه حملة من الشائعات والقذف كما ذكرنا عن ابن عدي والمعلمي وغيرهما. 
ثانيا : كثرة تحذيره من أبي حنيفة وأصحابه وأهل الرأي ، حتى صنف مؤلفا في الرد على أبي حنيفة ، مما حمل أصحابه من الحنفية على الطعن فيه ، فأكثروا من التحذير منه والجرح ، لكن بأمور لا يعتبر بها أصلا ، كما قال ابن عدي: «ابن حماد متهم فيما قاله في نعيم بن حماد لصلابته في أهل الرأي»، وقال المعلمي: وفي ترجمة نعيم من مقدمة الفتح بعد الإشارة إلى حكاية الدولابي:« وتعقب ذلك ابن عدي بأن الدولابي كان متعصباً عليه لأنه كان شديداً على أهل الرأي"، قال: وهذا هو الصواب..»
ثالثا : كثرة مروياته عن الضعفاء والمجاهيل : وهذا السبب هو الذي قال عنه بعضهم: " له مناكير"، أي بسبب كثرة التحديث عنهم، وهذا أمر لا يقدح في العدالة والضبط لوجود الكثير من الثقات الذين رووا عن المجاهيل بل وحتى عن المتهمين، وإنما يتجنب منهم إذا رووا عن هؤلاء فقط، فأما إن رووا عن أهل العدالة فهم عدول، 
قال المعلمي في التنكيل :" وإنما أوقع نعيماً فيما وقع فيه من الأوهام أنه سمع فأكثر جداً من الثقات ومن الضعفاء ، قال أحمد بن ثابت أبو يحيى: سمعت أحمد ويحيى بن معين يقولان : نعيم معروف بالطلب، ثم ذمه بأنه يروي عن غير الثقات"، 
رابعا : اتهمامه بأخذ كتب المجهولين من أصحابه ثم التحديث بها عن شيوخه مباشرة : 
وهذا أيضا اتهام باطل، كما خرج الخطيب وغير واحد عن علي بن الحسين بن حبان قال: وجدت في كتاب أبي : قال أبو زكريا ابن معين : قلت لنعيم بن حماد وكان لي أخا وصديقا كنا جميعا بالبصرة , قال : فلما قدمتُ مصر بلغني أن نعيما يأخذ كتب ابن المبارك من غلام يكون بعسقلان , قال أبو زكريا : وقد رأيت هذا الغلام , وكان خاله سمع هذه الكتب من ابن المبارك , فجاءني نعيم يوما بمصر فقلت له: بلغني أنك تأخذ كتب ابن المبارك من غلام سمعه خاله من ابن المبارك فتحدث بها , فقال لي: يا أبا زكريا , من كنت أظن أنه يتوهم علي شيئا من ذلك؟ ما كنت أحسب أنك أنت تتوهم علي شيئا من هذا , إنما كتابي أصابه ماء فدرس بعضه , فأنا أنظر في بيان هذا , فإذا أشكل علي حرف نظرت في كتابه , ثم أنظر في كتابي فأعرفها , فأما أن أكتب منه شيئا لا أعرفه , أو أصلح منه كتابي , فمعاذ الله "
المطلب الخامس: أسباب وأدلة ترجيح ثقة نعيم :  
وعليه فالحاصل أن نعيم بن حماد ثقة إمام حافظ للأمور التالية : 
1. من حيث العدد : فالأكثرون على إتقانه وثقته وهم نحو من خمسة وعشرين إماما، وشذ من طعن فيه أو لينه جدا، وهم بين الستة والثمانية، على شذوذ أو ضعف بعض النقول عنهم كما بينا،
وقد قال المعلمي :" وهب أن النسائي شدد فكلام الأكثر أرجح ولا سيما ابن معين، لكمال معرفته ولكونه رافق نعيماً وجالسه "
2. من حيث المعرفة والملازمة : فتلاميذه أعرف الناس به لأنه لازموه وخبروه كالإمام البخاري وأحمد وأبي حاتم وابن معين ، بل قد قال عنه:" ثقة صدوق أنا أعرف الناس به ..." كما مرّ . 
3. من حيث الإتقان : فهؤلاء الأئمة المعدلون أتقن من غيرهم وأدراهم بأحوال الرجال . 
4. من حيث حال المعدلين والمجرّحين : أن من وثقوه فيهم المتشددون في التوثيق وقد وثقوه، كأبي حاتم وابن معين ، وهذا أحد أبرز أوجه الترجيح، كما قال المعلمي :" قال أبو حاتم مع تشدده: «صدوق» وروى عنه البخاري في صحيحه..."، والبقية من المعتدلين، وأما جارحوه فهم بين متشدّد لا يقبل عنه، أو ضعيف أو نقل ضعيف، أو جرح بسبب المخالفة في المذهب .. وكل هذا لا يُقبل . 
5. أن القاعدة تقول :" من ثبتت عدالته بيقين فلا يقبل فيه الجرح إلا بيقين مفسر وقادح، وقد ذكرنا أنه إما تفسير غير قادح كروايته مثلا عن المجاهيل، أو أنه جرح مبهم ولا يقبل، أو أنه جرح بسبب الوقوع في بعض الأخطاء ، وهذا أيضا لا يُقبل ، لأن القاعدة تقول ب: عرض مروياته على مرويات الثقات، ثم عرض عدد مروياته فمقارنتها بعدد أخطائه، وقد عدوها عليه نحوا من الثمانية إلى العشرين كحد أقصى، في مقابل الآلاف والآلاف المصيب فيها ، قال المعلمي :" وإنما أوقع نعيماً فيما وقع فيه من الأوهام أنه سمع فأكثر جداً من الثقات ومن الضعفاء.... كتب عن روح بن عبادة خمسين ألف حديث ، هذا ما سمعه من رجل واحد ليس هو بأشهر شيوخه فما ظنك بمجموع ما عنده على شيوخه ؟ وقال صالح بن محمد «كان نعيم يحدث من حفظه وعنده مناكير كثيرة لا يتابع عليها» فلكثرة حديث نعيم عن الثقات وعن الضعفاء واعتماده على حفظه كان ربما اشتبه عليه ما سمعه من بعض الضعفاء بما سمع من بعض الثقات فيظن أنه سمع الأول بسند الثاني فيرويه كذلك ". 
قال :" وقد تقدم أن ابن عدي تتبع ما انتقد على نعيم، وذكر الذهبي في الميزان ثمانية أحاديث وكأنها أشد ما انتقد على نعيم، وما عداها فالأمر فيه قريب، ولا بأس أن أسوقها هنا وأنظر فيها على مقدار فهمي.." اهـ      
6. أن أسباب جرحه التي ذكرنا كلها غير مقبولة أو باطلة أو ناتجة عن مخالفة في المذهب كما حدث بينه وبين علماء الحنفية كما سبق . 
المطلب الخامس : ذكر أبرز الأحاديث التي وهموه فيها والقول فيها : 
حديث أول :

----------


## زياني

حديث أول : قال الدارقطني في السنن 4181 حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي نا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ نا نُعَيْمُ بْنُ حَمَّادٍ نا ابْنُ الْمُبَارَك عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ عَنْ نَافِع عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ «أَنَّهُ أَسْهَمَ لِلْفَارِسِ سَهْمَيْنِ, وَلِلرَّاجِلِ سَهْمًا ». قَالَ أَحْمَدُ: كَذَا لَفْظُ نُعَيْمٍ عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ وَالنَّاسُ يُخَالِفُونَهُ، قَالَ النَّيْسَابُورِ  يُّ: وَلَعَلَّ الْوَهْمَ مِنْ نُعَيْمٍ , لِأَنَّ ابْنَ الْمُبَارَكِ مِنْ أَثْبَتِ النَّاسِ " 
قال ابن الهمام في فيض القدير :" ولا شك أن نعيما ثقة ، وابن المبارك من أثبت الناس "، وقد توبع نعيم :
تابعه أبو أسامة وابن نمير قالا: نا عبيد الله عن نافع عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم «جعل للفارس سهمين وللراجل سهما»، رواه عنهما أبو بكر، لكن قد قال النيسابوري: هذا عندي وهم من ابن أبي شيبة أو من الرمادي – الراوي عنه - , لأن أحمد بن حنبل وعبد الرحمن بن بشر وغيرهما رووه عن ابن نمير خلاف هذا ". 
وهذا رواه أحمد بن عبد الجبار ثنا يونس بن بكير عن عبد الرحمن بن أمين عن نافع عن ابن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقسم للفارس سهمين، وللراجل سهما ".
وقد خالفهم النضر بن محمد بن موسى اليمامي فقال: نا حماد بن سلمة عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر « أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسهم للفارس سهما وللفرس سهمين»، لكن قد قال الدارقطني: خالفه حجاج بن المنهال عن حماد فقال: «للفارس سهمين وللراجل سهما»"، كما قال نعيم ومن معه . 
وله شواهد كثيرة جدا من حديث عمر وطلحة والزبير . 
بينما رواه حماد وعبد الله بن نمير وأبو أسامة نا عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  « قسم للفرس سهمين وللرجل سهما ».
والجمع بين الأحاديث ممكن، بأن يحمل مجموع الأسهم، للفارس وفرسه معا ثلاثة أسهم ، ويكون معنى الفارس في رواية نعيم يعني بفرسه لأن سهمي الفرس سيرجعان إلى فارسه ، إضافة إلى سهمه لشخصه وهو الثالث :  
كما روى سفيان وأبو معاوية الضرير نا عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  «أسهم للرجل ولفرسه ثلاثة أسهم , سهما له وسهمين لفرسه»
قال الطبري: وأما الرواية عنه: أنه أسهم للفارس سهمين؛ فإن راويه إن كان عنى أنه قد كان فيما أسهم له من الأسهم الثلاثة: السهمان، فقد أصاب - وإن كان قد قال قولا لبس به على من لا علم له ..".  
حديث ثان :

----------


## زياني

الحديث الثاني : نعيم بن حماد كنت مع سفيان ابن عيينة في طريق فرأى شيئا فأنكره فالتفت إلينا فقال حدثنا أبو الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إنكم في زمان من ترك منكم عشر ما أمر به هلك، وسيأتي على الناس زمان، من عمل منهم بعشر ما أمر به نجا»، قال النسائي: هذا حديث منكر رواه نعيم بن حماد وليس بثقة "، وقال ابن عدي :" لا أعلم رواه، عن ابن عيينة غيره ".
لكن قد بين الإمام نعيم صحة ما رواه وأثبته وأكد عليه وقال: كنت مع سفيان ... وقال مرة أخرى :" هذا حديث ينكرونه، وإنما كنت مع بن عيينة فمر بشيء فأنكره ثم، حدثني بهذا الحديث "، ومن المعلوم أن الرجل إذا ذكر قصة أو شيا من هذا القبيل فإنه يدل على مزيد ضبطه، ولو أنه تفرد به ،  
كيف ولهذا الحديث شواهد أخرى : 
فقد قال الترمذي :" وفي الباب عن أبي ذر وأبي سعيد "، وله شاهد مرسل : 
فقال ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة (146) :" هذا حديث حسن غريب ، قال الطبراني لم يروه عن أبي الزناد إلا سفيان تفرد به نعيم بن حماد، وأخرجه الترمذي عن إبراهيم بن يعقوب عن نعيم بن حماد وحسنه ، فوقع لنا بدلا عاليا ". 
قال: وقرأت بخط الذهبي أن هذا الحديث لا أصل له ولا شاهد، تفرد به نعيم وهو منكر الحديث على إمامته "، 
قال ابن حجر متعقبا :" نعيم من شيوخ البخاري ولم يطعن فيه أحد بحجة وقد أثنى عليه أحمد وابن معين، ووجدت لحديثه هذا شاهدا مرسلا رجاله غير رجال الأول ". 
ثم خرجه من طريق أبي أحمد الفراء بانتخاب مسلم عليه قال حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال حدثنا سفيان هو الثوري عن ليث هو ابن أبي سليم عن معروف الموصلي عن الحسن البصري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر نحوه . 
الحديث الثالث : .... يتبع

----------


## زياني

فضلت أن أقسم البحث لقسمين : قسم عن ترجمته وما قيل فيه كما هنا، وجزء آخر منفصل لما أُنكر من حديثه هنا على هذا الرابط http://majles.alukah.net/t121244/

----------


## عالي السند

بورك فيك على هذه الترجمة الحافلة

----------


## زياني

بارك الله فيك أخي : 
 نسيت شرح ما قاله أبو داود: له عشرون حديثا منكرا"، وليست هذه اللفظة من ألفاظ الجرح ولا التعديل، بل مجرد عدٍّ لما أنكر عليه فقط، ومن المعلوم ان عامة الثقات لهم أوهام معروفة لكنها مطمورة في جنب كثرة ما رووا وإلا لما نجا أحد ، وإذا كان نعيم قد روى عشرات الآلاف من الحديث فليس بطعن أن يخطئ في عشرين منها ، لأنها نزر يسير بجنب ما روى كما قال المعلمي وبالله التوفيق  .                                                         لا بد من التثبت والقراءة والتمعن قبل الطعن في الأئمة الكبار كنعيم .

----------


## عادل سليمان القطاوي

يا أخ زياني نفع الله بك ..
من ضعفه بين سبب ضعفه .. فمعه زيادة علم .. فلا تظنن أن النسائي يضعفه مجازفة ومثله لا يفعل ذلك الا بعد سبر مروياته وظهور كثرة الخطأ والوهم في حديثه .. فقد قال " كَثُر تفرُّده عن الأئمة المعروفين بأحاديث كثيرة فصار في حَدِّ من لا يحتج به ".
وكذلك قال الدارقطني وغيره ..
وحتى من وثقوه فلهم فيه كلام حتى قال عنه أحمد مع توثيقه " لم يكن في الحديث بذاك " وابن معين ذمه بسبب روايته عن غير الثقات. 
وتوثيق من وثقه يفيدنا في رد تهمة الكذب عنه وهي كما تفضلت به أعلاه لا يعرف لها قائل حقيقي فضلا عن سوق دليله على ذلك، فضلا عن قدر من اتهمه بذلك وهما ليسا بالقدر الذي يجعلهما يتهمان نعيما بذلك ..
فالعدل في حالته حسب دراستي لترجمته عندي من قبل :
- أنه يحسن حديثه عموما ولا يقال ثقة مطلقا ولا ضعيف مطلقا.
- يضعف إذا انفرد عن إمام مشهور كابن المبارك بما لم يعرفه تلاميذه الثقات المكثرين عنه.
أما القول بضعفه في باب أحاديث الفتن والملاحم أو ما يروى في أهل الرأي أو بعض الفرق الضالة كالجهمية مثلا، فلا وجه له عندي، بل حديثه حسن ما لم يرويه عن ضعيف.
وأعتقد والله أعلم أن هذا أعدل ما قيل فيه ..
ولا خلاف في إمامته وعظيم قدره في السنة، ونحسبه من الشهداء رحمه الله تعالى.

----------

